# Long Shot Deer Calibers



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

What rifle caliber do you use for long range shots?
What's the farthest shot deer that you harvested?
Did it take you more than one shot to kill it?


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

My furthest shots out west here have been an honest 350 yards across canyons and in clear cuts. I shoot a 7mm-08 exclusively for everything from coastal black-tailed deer to bear, and elk. It works and it has ethical energy downrange to 400 yards, it only drops 21 inches at 400 yards so it is always minute of animal and it has very little recoil. Also, the short action is fast and the weapons I choose, carry enough follow up rounds (BLR, A-bolt). I would buy an AR in this caliber if I could find one. I shoot Hornady express 130 grain loads. Most of my shots in the past few years have been within 100 yards.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 7mm rem mag that WAS my standby for elk, moose, bear etc., but as I have gotten more mature as a hunter, my shots are getting closer. So now I usually take my old WW2 .303 british with open sights for deer. I usually get within 20 yards before I shoot. I find the challenge enjoyable. And I do not really need the meat, that is what moose and elk are for.

My furthest deer was honestly probably less than 300 yards. I have not taken or used more than one shot on any of my game in many years.

Moose was about 250 yards, one shot. Bear, about the same, at a fast walk, one shot. Elk was around 200 yards, one shot.

Those are my furthest shots. All others have been MUCH closer. Between my hunting style, my lack of confidence and respect for my prey, and my obsession with conserving shells,( I have this compulsion to only use one shot per animal per year, so I make darn sure I can make the shot), I am leaning more towards shorter range rather than farther.

I know the tools are there today to make looooooong shots, but I also know that a slight deviation, wind gust, terrain unaccounted for, can wound game. I HATE wounded game. It is disrespectful, and gives hunters a bad name, IMO. Not saying it can't be done, it is just there is less room for error, when the hunt is done in such a way that the shots are close, on unalarmed, unsuspecting animals. Like last years whitetail. at 20 yards, it is hard to miss. It is fun knowing you know the animals well enough o get close and learn their habits and patterns: shooting at extreme distances in a lot of cases, (not all), is a sign of desperation and a lack of hunting skills.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree with the ethics of getting close. It seems that the new rage is taking, or trying to take game at extreme distances. You will see videos of deer taken at 600+ yds. but never see the ones of the wounded deer that got away. This is not hunting. It is irresponsible sniping. It shows no respect for the animal and is nothing more then an ego boost to a shallow, weak personality. At those ranges any ethical hunter will only be punching holes in targets. If they want to prove how good they can shoot they can use a small target.

I know now that someone will respond with "But some shots are real far."
All I can say is be a man, and don't take them. Don't confuse hunting with shooting.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

JJ Grandits said:


> I agree with the ethics of getting close. It seems that the new rage is taking, or trying to take game at extreme distances. You will see videos of deer taken at 600+ yds. but never see the ones of the wounded deer that got away. This is not hunting. It is irresponsible sniping. It shows no respect for the animal and is nothing more then an ego boost to a shallow, weak personality. At those ranges any ethical hunter will only be punching holes in targets. If they want to prove how good they can shoot they can use a small target.
> 
> I know now that someone will respond with "But some shots are real far."
> All I can say is be a man, and don't take them. Don't confuse hunting with shooting.


I understand your argument, but what is an ethical range? I can hit a deer sized vital area at 300+ yards with my 45-70? Different scenarios mean different ranges. Out here it is dry, hot and open. We are not allowed to hunt over bait or food plots (which to me is shooting a cow at a trough). It is impossible to sneak up on anything when you are walking on a carpet of dry oak and manzanita leaves in still 90 degree heat. I have seen ethical shots in Alaska at caribou over 500 yards? To me ethical is being reasonably assured of a clean kill at whatever range the shot is taken.
What is it to you and how much technology do we limit? Scopes, Bipods, cartridge firearms?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ethical range is different for different folks. Some one that only shoots 25 shots a year range is shorter than some one that shoots a thousand or more shots a year. I have a Remington 700 custom in 300 Winchester mag, hand loads of 168gr. Sierra game king bullets over a stiff charge of IMR 4350. I have shot a deer at a lazered 383 yards across a cranberry bog on our UP deer camp property. I also use a Remington 700 mountain rifle in 7MM08 with hand loaded 120gr. Hornady bullets over a load of IMR 4350. longest shot with it was 276 yards.
Most of the long shots come with the Ruger 77 220 swift only coyotes as I don't use it for deer. Hand loaded 55gr. Hornady A max bullets over IMR 4064. Shot my very longest shot at 433 lazered yards across a bean field to get a coyote that just wouldn't cross the field.

I carry and use a Bifur Pod shooting rest also all the time.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I use several calibers, primarily .270 WIN and .300 Win. Longest shots have been 350 on a whitetail, and a little over 400 on a Chamois (mountain goat), both were one shot. 

I do not typically take long shots if I can at all avoid them, there are just too many variables involved. Even with a laser range finder and drop compensating scope, there's always wind and slope to consider. My rangefinder compensates for slope, many do not. Wind is a PITA once you get past 300 or so, and depending on terrain may be multi directional between you and the target. 

I get to practice quite a bit as I reload and can shoot at my place on steel plates out to 700 yards. I've competed in Silhouette (500 meters) made master class in silhouette and NRA long range 800-1000. I still don't take a shot over 300 unless it's impossible to get closer and conditions are what I consider to be perfect, which they seldom are. 

Chuck


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

280 for everything we hunt here. May have gone with a 7mm08 but ran into a set of triplets, for the three of us

2 years ago one shot in the right place anchored an elk from 497yds. It stood up on it's back legs, kicked it's front a couple times and tipped over backwards. It was on the edge of a seed field so we were able to use a footage wheel to measure. 

We practice at long range just in case a shot presents it's self. That shot is one of 2 in 20+yrs, I have taken over 50yds. Average is with in a couple of 30 steps. The boy likes to shoot longer ranges. He won't pass up a short shot but doesn't try to get closer if a long shot presents it's self. 

The 7mm bullet may not be a massive projectile. In the 280 or 7mm08 or others it may not be fast or strong enough for some. But It's a good strait flying long range bullet that does it's job well.

It also comes in in way less than magnum powder charges, so it fit all ranges of shooters and recoil handlers.

What direction are you leaning? How long of shots are you looking and are comfortable with?



Owl


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Some people are capable of making long range shots and some people are not. The problem is that those who can't think they can. I never had a guy tell me he is a lousy shot, but I've seen many of them prove it on the range.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> Some people are capable of making long range shots and some people are not. The problem is that those who can't think they can. I never had a guy tell me he is a lousy shot, but I've seen many of them prove it on the range.



100%. 

All planets and stars need to line up for long shots. Lots of uncontrollable variables also. Many hammer the 50 - 100yd ranges, punch holes 2-4 inches high and think their good to go at 200-400yds. Wrong. 

The elk shot was by far an extreme exception to the norm for me. We had lots and lots of time. A solid place to shoot from. Could see different wind angles from the grass. The biggest thing the animals didn't know we were there, they were calm, milling, feeding, bedding and just calm.

Hunting the vine maple and brush jungle on the Oregon coast range, I can thread a tight needle to get an animal. Still, there have been 30yd shots I have passed on.

My opinion is that it boils down to your own personal ability and only you know what that is. You just have to have guts enough to admit and pass if that comes into play, and possibly go home empty handed. 

Most any rifle out there today, is capable of shooting better, farther and better farther than the shooter is. All center fire rifles today are capable of taking any animal you wish to take, with the right shot. Capable, maybe not a good choice but capable. 

For deer the center fire sky is the limit. Hold some rifles, feel them. Then pick the one that fits you best and that you like and are comfortable handling. If those three things aren't there, you won't be happy with it, no matter the caliber or what you are hunting. 



Owl


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

average lengh of shot-100-150yrds.i use a Remington-770-.308-150 grain bullet.all white tail deer.1 shot? not all the time,better if I use a steady rest.maybe 1 out of 20 shots will I need a follow up shot,well I am getting older! now use a scope.....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've not seen anyone mention it, but many many hunters out there love their 7x57 guns for hunting... I have one, but I've never hunted deer with it, but I plan to this year... 

I am WAY more than happy with the range it has, and how flat it shoots at longer distances.. 

There's a reason it's been a popular round for so many years... Loaded right, it's even better than a 7-08....


----------



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

Last year, 567 Yards. One shot on a mule deer buck with my (Built for long range) 7mm Rem mag. My 13 YO son dialed the scope too boot!
With some more range time I might attempt 7-900 yard pokes next.

Spot and stalk, up close and personal is great and awesome way to hunt for sure but LR hunting fills tags too....And it's here to stay.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

30.06,350-400yds,one shot...........


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

moonwolf said:


> *What rifle caliber do you use for long range shots?*
> 
> 
> *What's the farthest shot deer that you harvested?*
> ...


 
Havn't shot long range for quite a while, but when I did it was using a 22-250 or a 25-06. I shot both of them a lot and knew them well. Mostly prairie dogs and coyotes. Long range was 300 yards plus. One shot with the 25-06 was 500 plus yards and killed a pair of coyotes feeding on a cow carcass. I knew the distance from the spot I parked the pickup every night, and had drug the carcass to. One morning I watched thru the scope and waited till they were lined up.

250 yards. But when I hunted deer most of my life, it was the area I worked in. I never felt pressured or time limited, and most were shot under 100 yards. Terrain and cover varies widely here, It's not hard seeing shootable game right in front of you, to as far as you can see.

Most deer were taken with neck shots, and all but one were one shot kills. The only deer I ever lost was hit with 250/3000 at 200 yards and a 100 grain handload. Took the shot and called it good on a big muley. took me at least twenty minutes to get to the spot, and found slight blood along his trail. Kicked him up about 400 yards later but never got another shot. He had a bloody area just behind his shoulder. It got to dark to follow and couldn't find any more sign the next day.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a 7mm Remington magnum in a highly modified Remington 700 shooting a handload with a 140 grain Sierra Gameking spritzer boattail bullet when hunting areas where a long shot are a possibility. With that said, the longest shot I have ever taken on a deer was right at 275 yards, it was taken with a 270 with 130 grain Remington Core-lokt out of a box stock Remington 700 with a 3x9 Redfield scope, it was for a parasite study and I could have probably gotten closer but it was an easy shot so why bother. Although I am set up to take deer at longer ranges, I have killed more deer inside of 50 yards than I have on the far side of 50 yards and I have killed a bunch of deer in my life.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I would usually pass on shots over 300 yards for deer. I
might if fitted and target tested a better scope setup.

Longest so far I downed at 225 yds. Browning .270.
With .30/30 marlin downed a nice 2 yr. buck at 175 yards.
Obviously I'm not a trophy or non ethical deer hunter. 
Just average wanting venison for the freezer .


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

For me I require 1000 foot lbs. of energy at contact with the animal. If my bullet can accomplish that at 100 yards that is my limit, at 700 yards, that is my limit. I also figure in my eyesight, wind, weather if the animal is standing or moving and other variables. That being said if I think I can make a clean kill I am going to shoot. I have lost two deer in my life both were under 30 yards and both were shot with the old aluminum tipped Winchester silvertip ammo in a 257 Roberts. In both cases, the animal was found later and the bullet disintegrated on the near shoulder and never entered the body cavity. At the time I did not reload, so I replaced the rifle with the 7mm-08 so I could get better constructed bullets for it.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Ethics. Ethics. Ethics.

If it were not for ethics hunters would just blast away at anything that moved no matter the distance.

Ooops! I saw that happen just the other day. Three guys blasting away at a buck running across a small, open field at what I quickly figured to be about 200 yards. One of the guys was even using shooting a shotgun loaded with nothing but buckshot. All of them claiming possible hits and the distance at about 100 yards. I lasered the distance for them at 225 yards. Needless to say no blood was found.

The longest shot I have made while hunting was a shade over 800 yds. on a big horn sheep with a 30.06. I lasered the sheep at 825 yds. One shot, one sheep. 

The rifle that I used is a tad bit better than what can normally be bought over the counter with a BDC scope and match ammo. This was also at a time when I was shooting this rifle three or four times a month at a 1000 yd. range. So not only was the rifle adequate for the job, but so was I. Back then I could make a cold bore shot at 1000 yds. and hit within three inches of the aiming point every day. Today, I would not even think of taking that shot and only make it in my dreams.

Which is the crux of my point. If you only consistently shoot a rifle a particular rifle at 100 yds. to zero it and never shoot at 200, 300, 400 yds., how can you expect to do so ethically when in the woods?

If you are not using a BDC scope then you had better know the ballistics of the round and be prepared to do some quick calculating. 

If you do not have a laser range finder you had better be real good at range estimation. I was ok with range estimation. Not really spectacular at it, but better than most. Nowadays I find that most hunters that I see drastically underestimate the range.

I practice shoot my bow all the way back to 50 yds. until I can hit twelve bullseyes in a row with only twelve arrows. I still would not take that shot on a deer unless I lasered the deer, knowing the exact distance and had a lot of overhead clearance for the arc of the arrow. And even then it had better be a huge buck and only then if I was starving.

My rule is to shoot not much further than the distances that I have been practicing at and feel abundantly comfortable with. 

But that is just how I go about doing things. I hate wounding game.

TRellis


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I am a long distance shooter, i love it. I shoot regularly at very long distance at paper, metal silhouettes, and Coyotes. 

However, taking a nice White Tail up close and personal under 20 yards with my bow, now that's how I get extreme satisfaction!


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

In my younger days I would track a deer up to 3 days just to get the "perfect shot". I knew guys that hunted in New Zealand and it is not uncommon to take shots at 600 yards or more. I do not go for the kill unless I'm certain of a one shot kill.

Wylie


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

For me is got to be either, 300 wsm or my 7mm mag. 300wsm mostly. 180 grain winchester ballistic silver tip ammo is all I use. The 30 cal 180 grain bullet has the best ballistic coefficient. It shoots straighter further and and carries energy better at longer ranges. Whatever you go with I would say 30 cal 180gr bullet.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Whitetail .243 @ 250yrds. dropped in it's tracks. Everything I've shot with my Remington youth model 700 bolt action has dropped in it's tracks except 2 and they went about 15 to 20 yrds. and dropped. I use 100gr. Remington corelok ammo. 

I have the same gun in a .270. I like it but it's not a youth model. I like it but I love my .243.


----------

